# Your favorite most walkable?



## Pam2017 (Apr 20, 2016)

Hello expats! I know that Lisbon is very walkable and European towns are walkable in general. But we don't really want to live there. So, what I want to know is what are your FAVORITE walkable towns? My husband and I will retire to Portugal in 2017. We enjoy walking a lot, but we're also getting older. He has "football" knees, so we probably won't be climbing many steep inclines (really, it's the going down that bothers most). 

We want to be able to walk from wherever we live to shops, markets, cafes, post office, etc. maybe even the beach. Ideally, we want to never get in the car for our day-to-day errands.

He loves places that are steeped in history and offer cultural pursuits. I'm looking for charm, natural beauty, and not overly touristy. Oh...and inexpensive (read NOT world class) golf nearby.

Any nominations of your favorites for walkability...that checks many of the boxes above? :decision:


----------



## k2397 (Apr 7, 2016)

If you love walking you should seriously consider Madeira. Funchal is a small city with everything within reach (although hilly in places). The climate is superb all year round. And walking along the levadas is a great pleasure. Not sure about the golf.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Not close to beach or golf but close to no end of river beaches is Tomar and it has some fabulous history (especially Knights Templar) to it.


----------



## Pam2017 (Apr 20, 2016)

k2397 said:


> If you love walking you should seriously consider Madeira. Funchal is a small city with everything within reach (although hilly in places). The climate is superb all year round. And walking along the levadas is a great pleasure. Not sure about the golf.


Thanks, K2397. Madeira wasn't on my investigation list. I'll have to check it out. I hope there's golf nearby!


----------



## Pam2017 (Apr 20, 2016)

travelling-man said:


> Not close to beach or golf but close to no end of river beaches is Tomar and it has some fabulous history (especially Knights Templar) to it.


No golf?  Ouch, that hurts. Tomas does sound intriguing, though. Thanks, travelling-man.


----------



## Pam2017 (Apr 20, 2016)

k2397 said:


> If you love walking you should seriously consider Madeira. Funchal is a small city with everything within reach (although hilly in places). The climate is superb all year round. And walking along the levadas is a great pleasure. Not sure about the golf.


K2397, I find that there is a lovely golf course near Madeira. However, now I recall why I had crossed it off my list. Madeira is an island, right? Are there bridges, roads, etc with good access to the "mainland"?


----------



## k2397 (Apr 7, 2016)

Pam2017 said:


> K2397, Madeira is an island, right? Are there bridges, roads, etc with good access to the "mainland"?


Madeira is indeed an island, but it would take quite some bridge to connect it to the rest of the country. It is off West Africa, over 500 miles from the nearest part of the Portuguese mainland - just to the north of the Canaries. But it is part of Portugal. There is a ferry as well as frequent air services.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Pam2017 said:


> No golf?  Ouch, that hurts. Tomas does sound intriguing, though. Thanks, travelling-man.


I'm not a golfer but believe the nearest course to Tomar is about 60 km away. I've no connection to them but this is the site: Golden Eagle Residence & Golf Resort, Rio Maior, Portugal - Albrecht Golf Guide


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

*Caldas da Rainha*



travelling-man said:


> I'm not a golfer but believe the nearest course to Tomar is about 60 km away. I've no connection to them but this is the site: Golden Eagle Residence & Golf Resort, Rio Maior, Portugal - Albrecht Golf Guide


Hi TM, Despite its inclusion on several golf websites, Golden Eagle stopped operating over 2 years ago - the wonders of the web! 

Calds da Rainha, on the Silver Coast, is a city by Portuguese standards, but more a like a town to me. Its not touristy, has many different areas, a reasonable selection of shops and supermarkets and some interesting historic buildings. The nearest beach is at Foz do Arelho, some 10 kms. away.

Golf is available about 30 minutes drive away at Praia del Rey, Bom Successo and Royal Obidos, with Praia opening a second 18 holes at the end of the summer. All are actively recruiting members, and there are usually better offers available than shown on their websites. 

Caldas is an hour from Lisbon, and a fast coach service operates hourly. There is also a train station, but I haven't used it.

Hope this helps

Denise


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Only in Portugal could a golf course go out of business. Most places they're a licence to print money. 

P'raps those ridiculously expensive green fees might have something to do with it. lol


----------



## Pam2017 (Apr 20, 2016)

dstump said:


> Hi TM, Despite its inclusion on several golf websites, Golden Eagle stopped operating over 2 years ago - the wonders of the web!
> 
> Calds da Rainha, on the Silver Coast, is a city by Portuguese standards, but more a like a town to me. Its not touristy, has many different areas, a reasonable selection of shops and supermarkets and some interesting historic buildings. The nearest beach is at Foz do Arelho, some 10 kms. away.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Denise. Yes, this helps. I'll check them out!


----------



## Pam2017 (Apr 20, 2016)

travelling-man said:


> P'raps those ridiculously expensive green fees might have something to do with it. lol


I know, right? I'd love to find some courses for a hacker, like me!


----------



## Kathrynj (Jul 14, 2014)

I will jump in with a pitch for Cascais. One of the reasons I decided to move here was fewer hills/steps than Lisbon. There are hills but not as many as other places. I have chosen to not have a car and manage very well with the bus service and walking. 
There are cultural events in the area and Lisbon is an easy commuter train away. The down side in your wish list is likely tourists. However, I've been here since November and the tourists are just now starting to be obvious. I understand there are many golf courses in the area.
If you are doing a 'scouting' trip, you might want to at least visit.


----------



## grandwazoo (Apr 12, 2011)

If you're looking for flat with beaches and golf courses, I can't believe no-one has mentioned the Algarve. It's not all touristy - try Portimao or Lagos.


----------



## Pam2017 (Apr 20, 2016)

Kathrynj said:


> I will jump in with a pitch for Cascais. One of the reasons I decided to move here was fewer hills/steps than Lisbon. There are hills but not as many as other places. I have chosen to not have a car and manage very well with the bus service and walking.
> There are cultural events in the area and Lisbon is an easy commuter train away. The down side in your wish list is likely tourists. However, I've been here since November and the tourists are just now starting to be obvious. I understand there are many golf courses in the area.
> If you are doing a 'scouting' trip, you might want to at least visit.


Kathryn, is Cascais as pricey I'm reading? Sounds like a beautiful area, but just wondering what the real estate market is like there. We'll definitely check it out, regardless. Thanks!


----------



## Pam2017 (Apr 20, 2016)

grandwazoo said:


> If you're looking for flat with beaches and golf courses, I can't believe no-one has mentioned the Algarve. It's not all touristy - try Portimao or Lagos.


Portimao is on my short list already. Hadn't considered Lagos. Thanks, grandwazoo...will check it out.


----------

